# "puppy Chow" or something better?



## minister man (Dec 17, 2011)

Are all the foods from the grocery store bad? I recently bought a puppy that was being fed "purina Puppy chow". I bought a bag for her because I didn't want to change her home and her food at the same time. The issue is that I don't know what to feed her next. 

I went to the pet store and they advised me that I needed to get her on to something that at least lists meat as the first ingredient or maybe two. They suggested Royal Canin puppy (Poodle 30 / Breed / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin) it is breed specific food. Any how I am not sure if that is necessary or are they just trying to sell me something? I don't know if we would have the same brands in Canada as there is in the US, but how would you select a dog food? What would you look for? 

Thanks


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is a good place to start: Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

As you can see, Purina Puppy Chow earned the lowest rating of one star, and that's not good.
Purina Dog Chow | Review and Rating

It's basically crap in a bag. You are smart not to make a sudden food change so you can gradually shift her to something else. Good luck!

Royal Canin Breed-Specific puppy only gets 3 stars so I think you can do better: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/royal-canin-breed-specific-puppy/
The ingredients aren't very impressive:


> Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, oatmeal, brown rice, dried beet pulp, wheat gluten meal, natural chicken flavor, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), sodium silico aluminate, soya oil, fructo-oligosaccharides, dried egg product, potassium chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, salt, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The golden rule is that typically, if you can buy it at a grocery store, it's probably not very good. Try going to a pet specialty store and asking for a nutrition specialist (yes, most will have them) and tell them about the activity level of your dog and if he/she is having any problems such as dry skin, loose stools, ect.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you definitely came to the right place to get your pup on good food!


----------

